# Can I get a cage check?



## Alana (Sep 28, 2011)

Whew, I sure hope people do this here.

So, here's the thing: I got a hedgehog back in 2011. He was a rescue. He lived to be over 6 years old(he was at least 2 when we got him). He passed away last year, and although I've always thought about getting a hedgehog, I knew I wasn't ready.

And now I am. I'm currently on a breeders list(the pictures of the baby hedgehogs are coming in this week, hopefully!) and I should have a baby by Christmas. I'm really, really, excited.

I'm also trying to make sure I have everything set up correctly before we welcome him or her home. So, I snapped a few pictures of the setup I was planning on using, and hoping if you could give me a yes/no as to whether it was good or not. The knowledge has changed so much since I first got Hudson in 2011, and I've read the updated book/a few sites, but I still want to make sure I get this right!

This is a picture of the cage as a whole. I have measured it out, and it is big enough. That being said, we will be moving to a C&C on a stand(I've seen a very nice 2 level storage area underneath them before, I would love to have that eventually).










You may have noticed its near a computer. I've taped up and resorted all of the wires, but I also plan on creating a felt barrier that wraps around the cage should anything fall(I moved a charging cable next to it for example). The flag is where the felt will be.










I was planning on using these dishes. They both were in storage, and I haven't cleaned them out yet. The heavier one would be for water, and the green one for food.










Finally, toys. The one I'm concerned about is the cat ball. It's got a few holes in it, but nothing too big, and is made out of a very solid plastic. There is a bell inside. I feel like this would be a hazard for the hedgehog.










Any advice, recommendations, etc, would be much appreciated.
I haven't dug out the heat lamp yet, but my years of exotic pet keeping has got me prepared on the heat front. I also have a digital thermometer that will be going in the tank. I haven't figured out how to hide this one from the hedgehog, yet, though. I'm thinking of making a felt wrapping for the wire? Would that work?

And is it safe for me to wrap the felt around the entire cage and secure it in place with the bars like I have? I figure it'd make cleanup a bit earlier - plus then the soft fuzzies will be all around the tank.


----------



## Gloriahedgie (Nov 11, 2016)

I know the feeling, I had a hedgehog several years ago and just got a new one and had to update myself. A couple of recommendations from all I've learned is that you should check the type of heat lamp, usually for reptiles there is a bulb and the light from them can really bother hedgies, especially at night. What you really want is a Ceramic Heat Emitter; and you should have a thermostat to plug it in to that will turn it on and off to regulate the temperature.http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/113-heating/4048-heating-your-hedgehog-s-cage-simplified.html there is a link to the heating thread.
Only other thing is really personal preference but a lot of owners here put paper towels or a litter box under the wheel as that's where most hedges do the majority of their business. 
Congrats on your soon to be new baby!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately that cage isn't big enough. What used to be considered big enough for a hedgehog in the past is now considered way to small. It needs to be at least 4 square feet and have 2 square feet of open space when everything is in the cage.


----------

